# Megan Fox is a pervert



## Hurricane Ike (Jun 8, 2009)

She is a bi-sexual and heading to Hell. Boycott TV and homowood.
Megan Fox Bi-Sexual | Megan Fox | News | MTV UK


----------



## Life_Long_Dem! (Jun 8, 2009)

and you sir or mam or a moron, megan fox is seriously hot and just because she is bi doesnt mean she is evil...I am a god fearing, God loving person but even I have the sense not to believe that He thinks homosexuals are evil...thiis the 21st century...deal with it...dont like her then dont watch but getting preachy on the rest of us wont work!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 8, 2009)

Why do people feel the need to announce their sexual preferences anyway?  WTF cares.


----------



## Life_Long_Dem! (Jun 8, 2009)

zealots with nothing better to do with their time like hurricane ike, thats who cares, the rest of us dont give a shit


----------



## manifold (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 8, 2009)

fox is a fox.

there ain't nothing wrong with a hot girl being a little perverted.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 8, 2009)

manifold said:


>


 
If I found her in my bathroom, I would politely ask her if she wanted to engage in consentual intercourse, and then we would engage.


----------



## Toro (Jun 8, 2009)

God she's hot.

But I understand why the Westboro Baptists don't like her - she's a she, is over 16 years old and/or doesn't have four legs and hooves.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2009)

She is a typical american/western slut

I am sure her father is real proud of his whore daughter


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> She is a typical american/western slut
> 
> I am sure her father is real proud of his whore daughter



Thank Allah for those sluts. the world is a better place when beautiful women take off their clothes.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 8, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> Thank Allah for those sluts. the world is a better place when *beautiful* women take off their clothes.


 
I'm glad you qualified your statement with the word beautiful.

Had you just written "the world is a better place when women take off their clothes", I would have had to prove you wrong.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 8, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Thank Allah for those sluts. the world is a better place when *beautiful* women take off their clothes.
> ...



why do you think the burkha was invented?

because the world is a better place when ugly women cover themselves from head to toe


----------



## Agnapostate (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank God she *is*, yes!


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 8, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


 
That's why forks were invented, so you could quickly relieve yourself of sight if you happened to see a burka-clad woman squatting to pinch one.


----------



## Bootneck (Jun 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> She is a typical american/western slut
> 
> I am sure her father is real proud of his whore daughter



Keep taking the treatment Sunni Man. Few weeks on these and you'll find talking out of your arse even easier.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 8, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



AHHHHH

But I can't poke out my mind's eye


----------



## Hurricane Ike (Jun 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> She is a typical american/western slut
> 
> I am sure her father is real proud of his whore daughter



Wow! There is someone on this forum whose moral compass is not broken.


----------



## Agnapostate (Jun 8, 2009)

And it ain't you, Hurricane Dyke.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 8, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


 
That's why they invented pick axes.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 8, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



I still can't stop laughing about a straight guy not liking a bisexual woman ... LOL

Well, at least they are being consistent with their stupidity huh?


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> I still can't stop laughing about a *straight guy not liking a bisexual woman *... LOL
> 
> Well, at least they are being consistent with their stupidity huh?



... and posting a thread in honor of her, so that more people know about her wickedness ... and what she looks like wearing just a sheet ...

That will show people how truly evil she is.


----------



## Hurricane Ike (Jun 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



This is the way it goes. You get married and you be faithful. Otherwise you piss off God and God can and probably will send an unfaithful person to Hell. Being a bisexual is being a traitor to straights and fags IMO and will burn in Hell. Megan Fox's world is her oyster and she is choosing to be filthy. She has it all. Money, fame and being a woman is not enough of her. She is choosing to be a filthy slutty bisexual. I see bisexuals as filthy because they are not trustworthy. They are not faithful. They are animals.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jun 8, 2009)

Hurricane Ike said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Oh yeah ... because all those married folk are soooo faithful ... 

I'd sooner trust swimming in a pond of piranhas than a married person, especially a married man.


----------



## Hurricane Ike (Jun 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Hurricane Ike said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Well then, can you prove to me that Megan Fox is not a filthy slimy slut of a whore? No moral man wants a whore period.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 9, 2009)

Hurricane Ike said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Hurricane Ike said:
> ...



Can you prove she is?

She may be completely faithful to the man or woman she is with at any one time.

And BTW whatever happened to the "Judge not lest you be judged" thing you religious types are supposed to live by?


----------



## caterpillar (Jun 9, 2009)

Life_Long_Dem! said:


> and you sir or mam or a moron, megan fox is seriously hot and just because she is bi doesnt mean she is evil...I am a god fearing, God loving person but even I have the sense not to believe that He thinks homosexuals are evil...thiis the 21st century...deal with it...dont like her then dont watch but getting preachy on the rest of us wont work!



If He exists at all he certainly DOES think this homosexual conduct is evil.  Use common sense.  Its completely against nature and will be so a million years from now.  Natural law changed just because an artificial date on a made up human calendar changed?  Sorry, that is logically absurd.  Homosexual conduct has no Darwinian purpose and is at best stupid behavior.  Getting "angry" and even violent against "the rest of us" who point that out doesn't mean its not true.

Finally, for those guys who think its so cool their woman are cheating on them with other girls, I seriously suggest you get some common sense.   Look at the statistics, twenty years ago, less than 4% of women aged 18 to 45 had EVER had a sexual experience with another woman, today its 16%.  In one generation.  If they could become "bi" so quickly they will also become full lesbian just as quickly in another generation and you will be left out in the cold with your dick in your hand.  Its NOT something to cheer for or encourage unless you're a complete fool.


----------



## caterpillar (Jun 9, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> I still can't stop laughing about a straight guy not liking a bisexual woman ... LOL



The idea that straight men should naturally find their women folk cheating on them and abandoning them for other women a turn on, has never made sense to me.  In fact, the one poll I did see on the subject showed that it was about equal thirds, one third found lesbianism a turn on, one third didn't really care one way or the other, and one third found it a turn off.  I think its the ones who find it a turn on who are the loud mouths who chear and hollar at strip clubs or whatever when the girls do this stuff.  They make the noise so they get the publicity.  What happened to straight pride, people?


----------



## Dominic Harr (Jun 9, 2009)

Well this is a fascinating cross-section of folks.

The lady is smoking hot.  Would I enjoy carrying on a conversation with her?  Who knows?  Quite possibly not.  But that has not one thing to do with how she looks.


----------



## manifold (Jun 9, 2009)

caterpillar said:


> Homosexual conduct has no Darwinian purpose



How do you know that for sure?  How do you know it's not a natural, built-in mechanism to curb population explosion?


----------



## Shogun (Jun 9, 2009)

Meh.. Megan Fox is ok.. pretty eyes..  But I still say Scarlet Johansen is the hottest woman walking the face of the earth (that I have seen).


----------



## manifold (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'd take Scarlett over Megan too.  But Elisha Cuthbert is the hottest chick on the planet right now.


----------



## Dominic Harr (Jun 9, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Meh.. Megan Fox is ok.. pretty eyes..  But I still say Scarlet Johansen is the hottest woman walking the face of the earth (that I have seen).



Boy, that's a tough call.

If need be, I volunteer to stare at each of them for a while until I'm sure which is the most beautiful . . . it's just a service I'm willing to provide.

The sacrifices I would make for you . . .


----------



## Dominic Harr (Jun 9, 2009)

manifold said:


> Yeah, I'd take Scarlett over Megan too.  But Elisha Cuthbert is the hottest chick on the planet right now.



She has grown up nicely, no doubt.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 9, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Meh.. Megan Fox is ok.. pretty eyes.. But I still say Scarlet Johansen is the hottest woman walking the face of the earth (that I have seen).


 


manifold said:


> Yeah, I'd take Scarlett over Megan too. But Elisha Cuthbert is the hottest chick on the planet right now.


 
Guys!

Enough with the jibber-jabber.

We need visuals.


----------



## Dominic Harr (Jun 9, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Meh.. Megan Fox is ok.. pretty eyes.. But I still say Scarlet Johansen is the hottest woman walking the face of the earth (that I have seen).
> ...



good point, it's all just theory without some evidence . . . :-D


----------



## Toro (Jun 9, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Meh.. Megan Fox is ok.. pretty eyes.. But I still say Scarlet Johansen is the hottest woman walking the face of the earth (that I have seen).
> ...



The Internet, which I have been told, has a few pictures of females.


----------

